# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake or legit, im not sure please help

## ramoramo86

Are these fake? The guy my super close friend got these from had tons of these at his house and sells to tons of people that keep coming back to him, and after looking at all the pics of fake or legit stuff im not quite sure who or what to trust so i would like your opinions guys. what do you think? my friend said he saw the guy inject himself with the same stuff he sold us.

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

man it could be anything in those vials

the guy might brew his own stuff and sell since u say he has a ton at his house or whatever and peop keep going back

for all u know it could be some cooking oil in those vials

if it is real id never use something someone else batched in there home, never know how sterile it is

what compounds are they suppose to be anyway?

----------


## ramoramo86

its supposed to be TEST and DECa REd is TEST BLUE is DECA

----------


## marcus300

Looks really poor quality, I wouldnt inject that imho

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

well all i can say is if you trust this source enough then the only way u are going to know is by trying it out

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

unless its just a bad pic, i was thinking that of the quality as well. the one in the red looks foggy and the blue looks like it has bubbles in it

----------


## ramoramo86

what are the effects of fake steroids if this was to turn out fake?

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

well depends on what is in there and how it got put in there. best case nothing would happen. worst case infection, abcess if its dirty

----------


## tboney

> well depends on what is in there and how it got put in there. best case nothing would happen. worst case infection, abcess if its dirty


Or alot worse bro....

----------


## redz

I wouldnt touch that with a stick.

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

ya, could turn out pretty bad man

----------


## anabolic1979

looks like someone made that in their kitchen sink

----------

